# Dog Fight! (7 pics)



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

This used to freak me out, but now I'm all, like, whatever.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Gotta love that last picture  Great shots!!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Looks like normal GSD play to me...nice pictures!!


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Love that last one especially! Look at those pointy little puppy teeth!


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Heh. Those pointy little puppy teeth had accidental contact with my husband's thumb today. There was an astonishing amount of blood involved.


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

They're so cute!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

I love how he just lays on her! lol


----------



## Kittilicious (Sep 25, 2011)

Great shot on the last one!!!! One in a million


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Only GSD owners would laugh at these and think they are adorable! LOL!

My fave is this one: 

Shasta:"How DARE you, youngster?"


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Vicious, dangerous dogs!!!


----------



## jakes mom (Feb 29, 2012)

Lovely pictures. 
________
Sue


----------



## hattifattener (Oct 7, 2011)

all pics are extra funny,but the last one is outstanding!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Enjoyed the pics of your beautiful babies, thanks for sharing with us. :wub:


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Great shots! Shasta is so gorgeous and Thor is adorable- I'm determined to get one before long


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

<3 these. was gonna scold you for putting up 'dog fight' pictures but these!!! hehe so funny/lovely!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Those are great, especially the last one!

It reminds me of Delgado and my parents labradoodle Samson, when they're together it's play fighting 24/7 until they literally drop, no kidding. Now that Delgado is getting bigger he's learned to sit on Samson  lol


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Thanks, everyone! I'm really happy about how the photos turned out. I only wish the chair hadn't been in the way.

Sunflowers, yes, that is so true! Some of my Facebook friends were rather concerned about it.

Zeeva, I debated about the title but decided a little controversy would get more views, lol!

Stosh, I'm going to send you a PM a little later today.


----------



## mssandslinger (Sep 21, 2010)

oh my word i cant even say what one is my fave! probably 5 and the last one! soooo cute!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Better alpha-roll that pup post-haste, LOL!

It is amazing how wicked the sounds are that accompany shots like that.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Oh, Thor is going to be the boss...no doubt in my mind about that. He already thinks he can take Shasta...you should see him body slam her! He is an AWESOME puppy.

And the sounds...next time I'm going to try to get it on video.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Puppy seems scared to death!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Yes, he looks positively cowed, doesn't he?!?


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

selzer said:


> It is amazing how wicked the sounds are that accompany shots like that.


Yeah... can we get a video, too?


----------



## HEINOLFGSD (May 9, 2011)

paulag1955 said:


>


This picture is so funny! Definitely a one in a million shot. I love it!

..and oh my those puppy teeth do look very sharp and pointy don't they!


----------



## DeucesMom (Apr 17, 2012)

Too. Stinkin'. CUTE!!! That last one is just priceless. A framer for sure!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

DeucesMom said:


> A framer for sure!


Yeah, frame it and take it to work. That'll freak out all your coworkers.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I have to say Shasta deserves all those needle teeth chomping on her after what she put you through!


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

love it !


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Sunflowers...I work from home so my coworkers are...Shasta and Thor, lol!

Stosh, I can't stand it when he's chomping on her, no matter how many times she made me cry!


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

Classic!!! I love the fierce bitey faces!
"Fear me! I AM THOR!" What a little pistol he looks to be!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

paulag1955 said:


> Sunflowers...I work from home so my coworkers are...Shasta and Thor, lol!


That is an ideal situation.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

These are all such great shots I can't even pick a favorite. Great GSD personalities showing here. That pup is just too cute.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

CarrieJ, YES, he is a pistol! 

I just love my dogs. :wub:


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

Great photos! Love the last one.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Thank you!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Hehehe.... great photo's!


----------



## Macslady (Feb 26, 2012)

Oh man! I love it! That last one is awesome!


----------



## _Crystal_ (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm not sure if this is an oxymoron, but their vicious faces are adorable!


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

Oh I just love the toothy photos! Makes them look so vicious when we know otherwise!


----------

